# Anyone ever kept a Dragonfish/Violet Goby?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I saw some at Jacks I've read a little about their care. I was wondering if they are interactive like bettas or what your experience is with them. This was the more complete article I found on their care if you have anything to add:

http://voices.yahoo.com/how-care-dragonfish-violet-goby-5380485.ht


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

For the most part you want to keep Dragon Goby's in brackish water. There are some that can stay in freshwater for much longer times like the Bumblebee Goby, Rainbow Goby, Scarlet Goby, Marble Goby and Cobalt Goby. There are a few other's but those are the more main ones. If you're looking for something to go in with Betta's, I would get either 1 Rainbow or a small school of Bumblebee's. Be careful though because Bumblebee's are very small and easily harrassed by Bettas. They also require lots of frozen foods and live foods if you can, they will occasionally eat dry foods but they prefer the frozen or live. Rainbow's are micropredators, same with Cobalt but they mostly will eat algae. So like with Oto's, it would be good to have a green tank set up with smooth rocks to populate algae for them to eat as well as fresh/blanched veggies and mine likes his bottom feeder tablets as well.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

My bumblebee used to do all the harassing XD


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol yeah, I think it depends on the situation as well. My bumblebee was sooo cute, he's since disappeared though and I have no idea where he went :-( but he was shy of the girl's at first but he toughened up after a few weeks lol he even survived my Ram on his killing rampage!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The type I saw at Jack's can get quite large it would likely have it's own tank. I was mostly curious to know if they get more interactive after they get used to you. I have seen people feed their Goby's Massivore Delight on Youtube. I've considered doing brine shrimp like this:

http://www.amazon.com/TM1198-Aquari...387470268&sr=1-1&keywords=brine+shrimp+feeder


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah yeah, I do believe they get pretty personable once they're used to you ^^ but I've never owned one so I can't say for sure of course, just from what I've read online


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Still thinking about it. They can live up to 10 years!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Holy mackerel! Really?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

seems that they can get from 15-24 inches.that is a substantial fish.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes they get huge and can live long go on Youtube and check out some of the videos of them you will be amazed.


----------

